# Hello folks



## Pmar (May 24, 2020)

Hi All,

I've been browsing the forum for a couple but joined today as it looking likely that I'll be purchasing a TT mk2 (possibly a mk3).

I know very little about TT's but looking forward to using the great resources of this forum to help my purchase and ownership

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Pmar (May 24, 2020)

Thanks Guys.

I'm enjoying the hunt for a TT. I'm think a couple as I can just about fit the small people in the back. Having said that if a nice roadster comes up, I could be tempted.


----------



## TT32LOR (May 23, 2020)

Hi All,
We should have joined years ago, as we've had our Mk1 3.2 coupe for about 8 years, bought for our 25th wedding anniversary if I recall..
My wife loves the car, its hers in fact, and we've spent £££Ks over the years, so its not moving on any time soon!

It has one or two "features" , eg rattle inside rear hatchback area that we've never identified, and its not the rear suspension as we just replaced most all of that. i wondered if one of the struts that holds the hatchback up might be loose, but both still have pressure in them. Parcel shelf is creaky/noisy but its over and above that. We also have a persistent engine management light (symbol looks like and engine), which gets reset each service but returns a week or two later...
If I can find out what the code was, I will ask your expert view on what it might be - it seems to have little or no performance impact.

I will post a picture of the machine, a lovely emerald metallic which I've not seen another of, which is near standard apart form wheels (the Ronals were getting shabby).

anyway, good to be on board,

Stephen and Lorraine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Pmar* - If you're thinking about a Mk2 Roadster, you may find this post worth reading -

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258

.


----------

